# working lone parent wants to move /rent allowance q



## merille (8 Feb 2011)

hi everyone,

im renting a 2 bedroom house at the moment, working part-time and getting a bit rent allowance (not full payment as i earn some money myself) plus OPFP. have problems with the house which the landlord tries to fix but is not really able, handymen are walking in and out since last half year. anyway - im getting tired of it, so i was thinking to move. now i found out that all the claims have to be sent to dublin. at the moment is my rent paid by local welfare officer. also the waiting time for payment is longer. i have looked around, but i cant find any 2 bedroom house in the local area. i have got told that i will loose my job in 2 months. so im lost really what to do. i want to get out of the house as its not healthy to stay here with my child (yes i have only one child, so thats why im afraid im not "allowed" to have 3 bedroom house), but when i loose the job and have to pay for 3 bedroom house myself, i will be out on the street very soon. maybe someone can help me and knows how many beds can have a single mum with one child? is there any rules about that? sorry, im not irish - so my english is not that perfect.

im living in co. wicklow if that helps.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2011)

The CWO (or this new centralised unit that deals with Wicklow, Kildare and part of Dublin) will generally only permit a two bedroom house for a single parent with one child.  Of course there are exceptions, but in the current climate fewer exceptions are likely to be made, especially with this new centralised unit.

Waiting times for the unit that you have to deal with are much longer than if you were dealing with a CWO.  They reckon they process claims in 5-6 weeks if you give them all the information, but it can be much longer if they need to contact you for further details.

If you lose your job, your rent supplement should increase, and if you have no other income you should not be paying more than 26 Euro a week towards your rent.

What is your current rent?  The current max limit for Co Wicklow for your family size is 850 Euro per month.  YOu will find that some CWOs will let you stay in a house that is above this limit, but if you're moving to a new place, its unlikely that you'll get more than that.


----------



## merille (9 Feb 2011)

thanks for the reply

my current rent is 725. i was talking with the agent and he told me, that he has a 3 bedroom house in the same area for 750. so its only 25 euros more but its 3 bedroom house. so as i do understand u - it is ok for me to move into a 2 bedroom house for 850? but its not ok for me to move into a 3 bedroom house which costs - lets say about 800? doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2011)

merille said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> my current rent is 725. i was talking with the agent and he told me, that he has a 3 bedroom house in the same area for 750. so its only 25 euros more but its 3 bedroom house. so as i do understand u - it is ok for me to move into a 2 bedroom house for 850? but its not ok for me to move into a 3 bedroom house which costs - lets say about 800? doesnt make any sense.


 
The rationale is that if you can find a 3 bedroom house for 750, that you'll probably find a 2 bedroom for less. I know it doesn't always work that way, but you can understand the logic. The maximum limits are maximum and there's no entitlement to be given the maximum level, a CWO with knowledge of the state of the rentals in an area can refuse you if she think the rent is unreasonable for what you're getting, or for your family size. 

Now, if there is a shortage in 2 bedroom houses in your area, then you might be able to make a case to them for a cheap 3 bedroom house, but as I said, especially with this new centralised unit who you can't speak to directly, its harder to make a case.


----------



## merille (15 Feb 2011)

looks like you know that area well. can u tell me the number i could ring and ask more. thanks.


----------

